
LiquiPrep LP804 – The new standard for material preparation and feeding [video] - modinfo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyie_0EvyiU
======
jstanley
So I actually watched this video (which is clearly just an ad), and I still
have _no_ idea what this machine would be used for.

It seems to stir a liquid and pump it out, but that's all I got.

